# Verfügbare Treiber anzeigen



## padde479 (12. Mrz 2009)

Hi @all,

in meiner Applikation möchte ich eine JComboBox anzeigen lassen, die mir alle verfügbaren Datenbanktreiber zur Auswahl stellt. In meinem Classpath habe ich die ojdbc14.jar von Oracle. Leider bekomme ich nur einen (falschen) Treiber angezeigt. Die JComboBox fülle ich wie folgt:


```
Enumeration<Driver> availableDrivers = DriverManager.getDrivers();
while (availableDrivers.hasMoreElements()) {
	driverComboBox.addItem(availableDrivers.nextElement().toString());
}
```

Was mache ich denn falsch bzw. wie macht man das richtig?

Gruß
Padde


----------



## tfa (12. Mrz 2009)

Der Treiber muss registriert werden. Einfach die Klasse laden mit Class.forName("der.klassenname");


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (12. Mrz 2009)

und das Class.forName() machst du bitte vor DriverManager.getDrivers();


----------

